# Do You Ski?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Skiing is one of my favorite sports of all, certainly my favorite winter sports.  A most sociable sport too, going there and enjoying the lovely snowy mountains and ski slopes, sitting on the ski lifts and warm meals.

Do you ski?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

More like "No, I don't ski, and I'm not sure if I'm interested in it or not (indecisive)."


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2013)

I am mildly annoyed that you assume 'skiing' to be only of the Alpine (or downhill) kind, ignoring the cross-country version. I practice both, though find cross-country (or indeed Nordic) skiing to be less environmentally damaging and with fewer _poseurs_.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> More like "No, I don't ski, and I'm not sure if I'm interested in it or not (indecisive)."


Yes, you are right. I should have thought of that option. Maybe one day you might be more interested in it.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

All types of skiing are fun. I enjoy going over bumps and bumping spectacularly into trees.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I ski on the internet, both downhill & cross-country.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't ski & have no interest in it, but I have a nephew who is absolutely nutty about it, so I know it must be extremely exhilarating. I'd be a bit worried about the risks, though, myself. Everyone I know who skis seems to come back with a fracture at one point or other.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm with Ingenue; too much risk of a fracture. And with Obamacare about to send insurance rates through the roof, I can't afford to go to the doctor as it is.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Everyone I know who skis seems to come back with a fracture at one point or other.


I have skied and then snowboarded (on slopes of all types of difficulty, during snowstorms and in icy conditions) all my childhood and into my 20s and I can happily report no fractures. Of course, I'm as careful as they come. Point is, it can be done and you don't need to be slowest on the kiddie slope either.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't ski, but I have snowboarded before. I'm not huge on winter sports, but I love being in the mountains during the snow. But everyone always asks me "do you ski?!!" and I have to give them a disappointing "no"


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

I live within 20 minutes of the Greatest Snow on Earth. I do not ski and have no interest in it. I have found it is best to stay out of the mountains during the winter.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Have done some sand dune skiing but that's about it


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I only skied two times in my life. But I liked it and would like to learn to do it properly.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes, I do 'Ski'...but only the Black Cherry flavour.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes... what the hell does one do in the winter if they don't ski?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not everywhere is cold in winter- try tropical Queensland in Oz


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Here in Dark Africa, skiing is not exactly one of our main sporting activities, simply because you have to go to some lengths to find enough snow for it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Not everywhere is cold in winter- try tropical Queensland in Oz


You guys have Christmas in summer... satanists


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Couchie said:


> You guys have Christmas in summer... satanists


Yea, we like it hot


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I love crosscountry skiing, and I have had a single grand downhill skiing experience in Breckenridge, Colorado. Descending down the Rocky Mountains on my bottom was definitely something to remember :lol:


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

There's these big organic things called trees. I don't want to run into one going 75 mph.


----------

